# thumbnails on mobile phone



## andy1963 (May 16, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know how to stop photos on s mobile phone being stored on memory card as thumbnaild. I have a HTC desire hd


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2012)

One post is enough.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2012)

Your other 2, identical, *thumbnails on mobile phone* threads have been deleted. This 3rd one has been left, because it's the only one with a reply.


----------



## Garbz (May 18, 2012)

Wait what is the problem? The phone is generating thumbnails for the pictures on your memory card and you don't want them to show up in the gallery? 

You can use an app that hides pictures by placing them in an are the gallery can't scan, or by changing the file name so the gallery won't scan them. HideIt Pro, aka Audio Manager does this. The other one I've seen is a program called Vaulty.


----------

